# Simple Smoked Monkfish - Smoked In Pistachio Shells (Instead of chips)!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy Sunday to all!!!!!

Today's super simple smoked monkfish lunch was just delicious!!

Thanks for sharing in my joy!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF5028.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






We've switched to using up our pistachio shells instead of chips, for smoking, (I got this fantastic idea on this site, and from Knuckle47 - thank you tons and tons and tons)!!!!!!! AMAZING!













DSCF5029.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5030.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






The aromatic, come hither smell, while this is smoking is delightful! (Almost a tiny bit 'sweet' and making the whole outside area just smell exotic and incredible! (A resourceful and yet ravishing idea)!













DSCF5031.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






Monkfish mopped through grapeseed oil went onto that little smoker for 20 minutes...













DSCF5032.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5033.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






And this was put over black rice, with diced up radicchio and fresh chives, and some olive oil and red Hawaiian sea salt...













DSCF5034.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5035.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






And it just oozed apart once into it - soft beyond belief and succulent and lovely against the "al dente style" black rice!













DSCF5036.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5037.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5038.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






Smoked monkfish is my favorite way to have monkfish, and that subtle albeit present pistachio taste is so beautiful!













DSCF5039.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5040.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5041.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






So simple, and yet also so healthful, soft, and delicious! (And my beloved White Burgundy as a pairing didn't hurt either)! Smiles.

OK, please make today wonderful and happy new week!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks tasty Leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you kindly, dirtsailor!!!!

This was super quickie-simple-esque, but really delicious and so fun to use the pistachio shells as chips - a fabulous smell!


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

Great idea with the shells.Do other nut shells work? Love monkfish. Ours don't grow as big & come fom NZ. Anyway great dish.


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2014)

Any shells from pistachio nuts that we buy have usually gone into the bin or compost. I will have to keep then for smoking in future. Great looking fish Leah - great looking meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you so much, Mick, and also Wade!!!

Yes Knuckle47 had posted something about this shell idea; and so I tried it, and the AROMA is really just so beautiful! (Oddly, "tropical smelling" in a way). Fantastic stuff!

The nut shell flavor is subtle but very very nice - almost as if a nice spice was used, and yet one tricky to articulate or put one's finger on. Enjoy!

Meanwhile, happy magnificent Monday! Here's to a delicious new week!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## reinhard (Feb 24, 2014)

Never had monkfish, however the fish looks great!! Great idea with the pistachio shells for smoke.  Love your colors of the dish also, make's the meal even more tasty looking.  Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

Love It !!!

I never had smoked Monkfish, in fact the only way I ever had it was Simmered, then sprinkled with paprika and broiled, and served with melted butter (not drawn), as "Poor Man's Lobster".

Yours looks WAAAY better, and the way you present it, it even looks like Lobster tail.

Another Great post, Leah !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey thank you tons Bear! Although your way of having had it, sounds like it was delicious as well! Very fun!

And thank you Reinhard!!! I'm delighted some color added to it and to that you enjoyed!!!

Here's to a fabulous week and for all!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Feb 24, 2014)

I've only had Monkfish liver in sushi places.  It is awesome!

My son-in-law works for a guy who owns a pistashio farm as one of his other businesses.  We get a few pounds of fresh nuts every year.  I am going to have to save the shells now.

Thanks, for sharing.

Mel


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2014)

The first time I ever ate Monkfish was as a student. It was so unfashionable back then that it was really cheap. It was often cut up into strips put into breadcrumbs and used as a cheap alternative to scampi. No more though. Now it is one of the premium priced fish on the fish counter!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey Mel! I love ankimo too! (Monkfish liver).

And I agree with Wade, in that I don't think of monkfish as "the poor man's lobster" or any second tier fish, but instead as something soft, succulent and lovely indeed. Delicious stuff!

Well here's to fishy fun for all and an amazing Tuesday!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2014)

Wade said:


> The first time I ever ate Monkfish was as a student. It was so unfashionable back then that it was really cheap. It was often cut up into strips put into breadcrumbs and used as a cheap alternative to scampi. No more though. *Now it is one of the premium priced fish on the fish counter!*





Leah Elisheva said:


> Hey Mel! I love ankimo too! (Monkfish liver).
> 
> And I agree with Wade, in that *I don't think of monkfish as "the poor man's lobster" or any second tier fish,* but instead as something soft, succulent and lovely indeed. Delicious stuff!
> 
> ...


Yes Monkfish isn't cheap like it used to be, that's why I now do the "Poor Man's Lobster" with any white meat fish I can find cheap.

Here's one I found for $3.99 per pound:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146442/poor-mans-lobster

Striped Bass works good too.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

HOLY WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (BEAR).

I love whitefish! I love whiting!

I love every fish actually! I am trying to think of a fish I don't like...and cannot.

(But I laugh while saying that, as my pampered DOGS will not TOUCH Dover Sole)!

Not with cheese, butter, salt, or even meat added on top!

We tried everything, and they have eaten every exotic game meat from llama to lion and so forth and loved nearly everything. But for some unexplainable reason, even the freshest sole, makes them go upstairs and show no interest whatsoever??? Dogs????

As a result, we do not buy sole anymore, as half the fun is having the entire home happy right?

But otherwise, every fish is welcome!

*And Back to Bear!!**!!!!!*

This thread of yours is the best! That is beautiful! Indeed!

And I love your cantaloupe drink!!! What a fabulous idea!!!

Fantastic!

I love this!

I'm so glad you shared it!!! Everyone should check it out!!!! I'm going to go comment on that thread as well!!!!!

Cheers to your great taste!!!! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 25, 2014)

Great looking meal Leah!

I have a question, the "black rice" you often use, is that wild rice or some exotic new thing of which I'm not aware?


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you Andrew!

As far as I understand it, they are two entirely different things. (Wild rice and black rice).

I think of wild rice, as not an actual 'rice' but long black grain that is often mixed with rices for various texture or flavor.

Black rice, is an actual rice, (mostly from China), that is black due to "anthocyanin" (not sure my spelling is right) but that's a pigment related thing.

I love the "Lotus" brand of black rice, but recently found one I love EVEN better, which is the "Japonica Black Rice from the Lundberg brand," which I found in a local Hannaford's even!

The latter brand, has more texture, flavor, and still stunning color, and you also really "feel good" after eating it!

I eat that as a happy side/"carb" of choice, and at least two/three times per week!

Enjoy!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## baja traveler (Feb 25, 2014)

Monkfish is awesome, haven't had a chance to smoke any yet though, that looks great!...

I save my pistachio shells for smoking also - I have a big pretzel container full of them. I fill my AMNPS only half high with pellets, then layer the top with the shells. Works great for everything - two weeks ago did a cheese smoke using them...


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you Baja Traveler!! 

Yes I'm new to the pistachio smoke (this Knuckl47 guy on here had a brilliant idea) but now I'm hooked! The smell is so lovely!

Good for you, being so resourceful already!!!

Happy midweek! Make it delicious!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2014)

Once again you make me want a big feed of seafood. Sigh, the freezer section of the store it is.

Great but simple presentation of great ingredients. Kudos again.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you Disco!!!

Yes, from fresh to frozen, I do RAID that fish/mollusk/seafood section of the store!!!

Happy midweek!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy Sunday to all!!!!!

Today's super simple smoked monkfish lunch was just delicious!!

Thanks for sharing in my joy!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF5028.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






We've switched to using up our pistachio shells instead of chips, for smoking, (I got this fantastic idea on this site, and from Knuckle47 - thank you tons and tons and tons)!!!!!!! AMAZING!













DSCF5029.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5030.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






The aromatic, come hither smell, while this is smoking is delightful! (Almost a tiny bit 'sweet' and making the whole outside area just smell exotic and incredible! (A resourceful and yet ravishing idea)!













DSCF5031.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






Monkfish mopped through grapeseed oil went onto that little smoker for 20 minutes...













DSCF5032.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5033.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






And this was put over black rice, with diced up radicchio and fresh chives, and some olive oil and red Hawaiian sea salt...













DSCF5034.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5035.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






And it just oozed apart once into it - soft beyond belief and succulent and lovely against the "al dente style" black rice!













DSCF5036.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5037.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5038.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






Smoked monkfish is my favorite way to have monkfish, and that subtle albeit present pistachio taste is so beautiful!













DSCF5039.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5040.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014


















DSCF5041.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 23, 2014






So simple, and yet also so healthful, soft, and delicious! (And my beloved White Burgundy as a pairing didn't hurt either)! Smiles.

OK, please make today wonderful and happy new week!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks tasty Leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you kindly, dirtsailor!!!!

This was super quickie-simple-esque, but really delicious and so fun to use the pistachio shells as chips - a fabulous smell!


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

Great idea with the shells.Do other nut shells work? Love monkfish. Ours don't grow as big & come fom NZ. Anyway great dish.


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2014)

Any shells from pistachio nuts that we buy have usually gone into the bin or compost. I will have to keep then for smoking in future. Great looking fish Leah - great looking meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you so much, Mick, and also Wade!!!

Yes Knuckle47 had posted something about this shell idea; and so I tried it, and the AROMA is really just so beautiful! (Oddly, "tropical smelling" in a way). Fantastic stuff!

The nut shell flavor is subtle but very very nice - almost as if a nice spice was used, and yet one tricky to articulate or put one's finger on. Enjoy!

Meanwhile, happy magnificent Monday! Here's to a delicious new week!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## reinhard (Feb 24, 2014)

Never had monkfish, however the fish looks great!! Great idea with the pistachio shells for smoke.  Love your colors of the dish also, make's the meal even more tasty looking.  Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

Love It !!!

I never had smoked Monkfish, in fact the only way I ever had it was Simmered, then sprinkled with paprika and broiled, and served with melted butter (not drawn), as "Poor Man's Lobster".

Yours looks WAAAY better, and the way you present it, it even looks like Lobster tail.

Another Great post, Leah !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey thank you tons Bear! Although your way of having had it, sounds like it was delicious as well! Very fun!

And thank you Reinhard!!! I'm delighted some color added to it and to that you enjoyed!!!

Here's to a fabulous week and for all!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Feb 24, 2014)

I've only had Monkfish liver in sushi places.  It is awesome!

My son-in-law works for a guy who owns a pistashio farm as one of his other businesses.  We get a few pounds of fresh nuts every year.  I am going to have to save the shells now.

Thanks, for sharing.

Mel


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2014)

The first time I ever ate Monkfish was as a student. It was so unfashionable back then that it was really cheap. It was often cut up into strips put into breadcrumbs and used as a cheap alternative to scampi. No more though. Now it is one of the premium priced fish on the fish counter!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey Mel! I love ankimo too! (Monkfish liver).

And I agree with Wade, in that I don't think of monkfish as "the poor man's lobster" or any second tier fish, but instead as something soft, succulent and lovely indeed. Delicious stuff!

Well here's to fishy fun for all and an amazing Tuesday!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2014)

Wade said:


> The first time I ever ate Monkfish was as a student. It was so unfashionable back then that it was really cheap. It was often cut up into strips put into breadcrumbs and used as a cheap alternative to scampi. No more though. *Now it is one of the premium priced fish on the fish counter!*





Leah Elisheva said:


> Hey Mel! I love ankimo too! (Monkfish liver).
> 
> And I agree with Wade, in that *I don't think of monkfish as "the poor man's lobster" or any second tier fish,* but instead as something soft, succulent and lovely indeed. Delicious stuff!
> 
> ...


Yes Monkfish isn't cheap like it used to be, that's why I now do the "Poor Man's Lobster" with any white meat fish I can find cheap.

Here's one I found for $3.99 per pound:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146442/poor-mans-lobster

Striped Bass works good too.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

HOLY WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (BEAR).

I love whitefish! I love whiting!

I love every fish actually! I am trying to think of a fish I don't like...and cannot.

(But I laugh while saying that, as my pampered DOGS will not TOUCH Dover Sole)!

Not with cheese, butter, salt, or even meat added on top!

We tried everything, and they have eaten every exotic game meat from llama to lion and so forth and loved nearly everything. But for some unexplainable reason, even the freshest sole, makes them go upstairs and show no interest whatsoever??? Dogs????

As a result, we do not buy sole anymore, as half the fun is having the entire home happy right?

But otherwise, every fish is welcome!

*And Back to Bear!!**!!!!!*

This thread of yours is the best! That is beautiful! Indeed!

And I love your cantaloupe drink!!! What a fabulous idea!!!

Fantastic!

I love this!

I'm so glad you shared it!!! Everyone should check it out!!!! I'm going to go comment on that thread as well!!!!!

Cheers to your great taste!!!! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 25, 2014)

Great looking meal Leah!

I have a question, the "black rice" you often use, is that wild rice or some exotic new thing of which I'm not aware?


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you Andrew!

As far as I understand it, they are two entirely different things. (Wild rice and black rice).

I think of wild rice, as not an actual 'rice' but long black grain that is often mixed with rices for various texture or flavor.

Black rice, is an actual rice, (mostly from China), that is black due to "anthocyanin" (not sure my spelling is right) but that's a pigment related thing.

I love the "Lotus" brand of black rice, but recently found one I love EVEN better, which is the "Japonica Black Rice from the Lundberg brand," which I found in a local Hannaford's even!

The latter brand, has more texture, flavor, and still stunning color, and you also really "feel good" after eating it!

I eat that as a happy side/"carb" of choice, and at least two/three times per week!

Enjoy!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## baja traveler (Feb 25, 2014)

Monkfish is awesome, haven't had a chance to smoke any yet though, that looks great!...

I save my pistachio shells for smoking also - I have a big pretzel container full of them. I fill my AMNPS only half high with pellets, then layer the top with the shells. Works great for everything - two weeks ago did a cheese smoke using them...


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you Baja Traveler!! 

Yes I'm new to the pistachio smoke (this Knuckl47 guy on here had a brilliant idea) but now I'm hooked! The smell is so lovely!

Good for you, being so resourceful already!!!

Happy midweek! Make it delicious!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2014)

Once again you make me want a big feed of seafood. Sigh, the freezer section of the store it is.

Great but simple presentation of great ingredients. Kudos again.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you Disco!!!

Yes, from fresh to frozen, I do RAID that fish/mollusk/seafood section of the store!!!

Happy midweek!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------

